# Help motor problems



## pwynn (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to the site but i have been lurking for a long time. I have a coffin that i want to lift the door using the motor. i had some 16 rpm ones that didnt work. now i am trying to use a rotisserie motor and it doesnt work. the only problem is i am out of cash to spend this year (the wife made me make a budget) So i need to try and figure out how to use the rotisserie motor some how. Also does the type of hinges make a difference?

Thanks in advance for the help.

I noticed i should not have posted this here, but i cant figure out how to move it or delete it....sorry


----------



## TheYoungHaunter (Oct 15, 2013)

That motor doesnt have enough tork i think. Some one here can chime in more


----------



## pir8p3t3 (Oct 24, 2012)

It may help if you have pictures of how you are trying to do this, along with more info on the coffin itself. How heavy is the lid? What does the armature look like?etc.


----------



## pwynn (Oct 18, 2013)

The lid is made out of old fence boards, i don't thing it is very heavy(but i guess it is). The armature is a offset circle that will go up three inches above the coffin. it stops at the lid and reverses. I saw one post with a video that show a rotisserie motor and a armature that was connected to the lid, his worked fine. i wrap fishing rods and have been using these motors for years, sometimes on so pretty big rods. so i figured that it was good to go with the coffin, guess not.


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been using a 12v vent motor bought off someone here on the forum to do this. It barely has enough power but if you give it enough amps it'll go. About 4.5 rpms which is perfectly slow. I just use a simple arm through the bolt hole, with a small angle bracket. Threaded rod with a nut on it through the angle bracket allows for a little adjustability. My lid is also made of fence planks (cedar) and there are two small hinges mounted to the box. I've been kicking around some way to add a spring to the lid to take some of the weight off the motor but I can't figure out a good way to conceal it.

I've never worked with a rotisserie motor but I would think a 120v motor would have plenty of torque? Have you tried moving the pivot points around? In my case moving the pivot out from the shaft of the motor further out along the arm will increase the torque needed when the motor has to swing at the maximums.

Maybe some of that will help you find a solution....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Instead of a helper spring, what about using some of those spring loaded hinges? I know I've seen them for sale at Lowe's.
I guess they are like the ones used to close your screen door.

That might offset some of the weight.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I had to cut my coffin lid in half to get a rotisserie motor to work. So, now it opens just the top half where the chest and head would be. I also used old fence boards. These cheapy motors just don't have the torque.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would make sure nothing is binding and move the motor to the furthest edge you can so it will be lifting less weight due to the pivot point.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

bfjou812 said:


> I would make sure nothing is binding and move the motor to the furthest edge you can so it will be lifting less weight due to the pivot point.


If you're using strap hinges on a toe-pincher style coffin you have to mount the hinges at an angle or they'll bind. I initially mounted mine where they "looked right" in relation to the lid boards and they bound so badly that a wiper motor wouldn't open the lid. Screw them into the side first then get a helper to move the lid through the opening arc so you can figure out where to attach the hinges to the lid.


----------

